# Side-swept Quills



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I've noticed that ever since Kashi was a baby, his quills have always leaned slightly towards the right (my right), which gives off the appearance of him having a "side swept" hairstyle :lol:

I don't think he is impaired in any way, but perhaps that one muscle on his back is stronger than the other 

Anyone else's hedgies have any quirks like Kashi's hairstyle? ^_^


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina has devil horns. Two little white quills on her forehead with about a centimetre's width between them, and my god, do they suit her. She's my little devil. <3

Loki also has a fairly substantial chunk missing from his ear. He's been like that since he was a baby, I imagine one of his siblings did it. Or maybe his mama had had enough of him following after her and trying to nurse when he was supposed to be weaning. Either way, it doesn't bother him - although I bet it did when he was healing, it was still scabby when I first brought him home. I think it sort of gives him character, to be honest.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That sounds so cute  Loken has two white quills that always look a tad longer on his forehead, it gives the impression of a hair do and I love them.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky has the chick magnet white visor quills too! haha :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Inky has the chick magnet white visor quills too! haha :lol:


 So does Phinneus!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hehe this is all too cute
I should get a picture of Kashi's side-swept quills one day


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a little devil too, Zoé has 2 white quills on her forehead just like Quillamina. I hope she never looses them.  

Clémentine's quills are not very dense and that makes her extra spiky when she gets in a ball. My vet told me she was the prickliest hedgehog she ever treated. I wish she could see her when she's home with me, she hardly ever balls up.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, wow. It's interesting to hear about another hedgie with devil horns! I mean, I knew my Quilly couldn't be the only one, but who'd have thought that there was another one belonging to someone right here on this forum?

Aren't the devil horns cute? <3 I love Quillamina's, I think they're her most distinguishing feature.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, the devil horns are adorable, they give Zoé`s face a lot of personnality. I was so surprised when I read your post.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Nugget has 2 little brown patches under his eye, making him look like a football player! or like hes about to go into a battle with all that war paint ahah 

Hes my tough little nugget<3


----------

